# azam ali any fan here?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have 3 album from her, she made her debut trought new age neo classical duo called VAS.
Elysium for the brave has is moment when you lisen and feel like em jeez this interresting...
I also like Lamentation of swans from her.

What about you guys am i the only one digging Azam Ali music on TC, she is the persian loreena mckennitt(well kinda). 

her other band niyaz is not as interresting as her solo career or Vas... but maybe this is just me and im not into electro...

:tiphat:


----------

